# Sam Maloof inspired Rocking Chair



## rherrell




----------



## rherrell

OOPS!! I must have screwed up and deleted the copy.
This is actually a Hal Taylor version of a Sam Maloof rocker. In between making tool rests for all you good folks I found time to make it. It took me three months and is made from Walnut with maple accents. I hope you enjoy it!!:biggrin:


----------



## jskeen

That's phenomenal!  Has a lot of the feel of Sam's work without being an outright copy.  I don't even want to think about how many hours of hand work went into that.  Maloof was unquestionably the master, but I believe he would consider you an apt pupil.  

I'd like to see Norm try to cram that into a 30 minute show!

However, on looking closely at the backgrounds, I find it hard to believe that work like that was done in a shop that is that well organized, clean and brightly lit.  People who do work like that are supposed to be standing ankle deep in shavings in a dark cluttered little shop with tools and wood piled on every available surface


----------



## KenV

So, what else have you been doing with your spare time???


Nice job -- great joints and the finish looks near perfect!!!!

Smooth curves are hard to maintain and you did very very good!!!!


----------



## scratched blank

wow i think i see one small flaw....... it isnt in my living room proudly displayed. excellent work. perfect jointery and finish something to be cherished for years that is sure


----------



## DKF

Beautiful.......also on my list.  Did you purchase the plans?  Again, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## vallealbert

Of course I enjoy it!!!  I always love the smooth curves of Maloof -like furniture.  Did you make it for you ...or a customer?  Good job!!!!


----------



## rherrell

Thanks guys!! I'm keeping this one. It's my first, plus there are way too many mistakes in this one for me to sell. The next one will be better and I'll probably custom make it for my next door neighbor.
 Here are some pics of the "process".


----------



## jeff

Nice shop, Rick!  Tell us about that cabinet full of clocks.


----------



## PTownSubbie

WOW is all I can say! That is beautiful work Rick!

Outstanding craftsmanship!

I want one!


----------



## hewunch

Fantastic sir! You are well on your way to making some really nice chairs.


----------



## skiprat

That is just beautiful!!!!   Functional Art at it's finest!!!

LOL, I had to search for the cabinet of clock Jeff was referring to. I was too busy drroling over the chair!!:biggrin:


----------



## PaulDoug

I'm thinking that takes a little more skill than a slimline pen!  Some beautiful work!  I enjoy the wood bending stuff.  Thanks for sharing the process pictures as well as the chair.  Congrats on a beautiful project.


----------



## soligen

Superb, ABsolutely supurb


----------



## glycerine

Very nice!  And a great tribute to the late Sam Maloof!!  Awesome job.  Wish I had the time and the knowledge to do something like that.


----------



## rherrell

jeff said:


> Nice shop, Rick! Tell us about that cabinet full of clocks.


 
Those are from a past life!:wink: I got on a clock binge a while back, I think I made about twenty of them. I had them all over the shop and was afraid I would damage one so I made that cabinet to put them in.I finally got burned out on them and went to making jewelery boxes. Got burnt out on them too. I started looking around for something more challenging and found rocking chairs. I saw a picture of this style chair and I knew it was what I wanted to try. It's BY FAR the most challenging thing I've done  so far.
 I see many more in the future but at around $300 each just for the wood I'm gonna have to find some PAYING customers!:biggrin:


----------



## BRobbins629

Beautiful work Rick.  Green with envy over the size of the shop.  Looks like fun.


----------



## PennedDown

Rick,
The work on that is absolutely flawless. I've been looking at doing one of those for many years, but have stuck with the mission/arts and crafts furniture so far. (looks like several of your clocks are of that style) Also, I don't think for a minute that you would have a problem finding paying customers for a work of art such as that.
Good job my friend!


----------



## phillywood

Rick, beautiful job. You should be able to dispaly your next one that's nt for you in a gallery and ask for a nice lump for it. 
BTW, what's the size of that shop and wich one of your son's keep it clean for you?:biggrin:


----------



## broitblat

Beautiful piece -- very impressive.  If it's as comfortable to sit on as it is to look at, you're not gonna' want to get up.

  -Barry


----------



## OLDMAN5050

great chair, how long take you to make it?


----------



## Lenny

Rick that is a fantastic piece of work!
I have always been fascinated and in awe of Sam Maloof's work.
A friend of mine had the honor of meeting him a short while before he passed away at a party thrown in his honor by Thos. Moser.
I think if he were here today your piece would bring a smile to his face!
Outstanding!


----------



## skeenum

Rick,
Great looking chair and your craftsmanship is superb. You should be proud of that beauty.


----------



## MartinPens

Great work. I live about 30 min from the Maloof home and museum. Have been there many times and even got to meet Sam before he passed away and take a little tour of his workshop. (they don't take tours through the workshop anymore). I also got to go inside to see the storage of wood that he has and has been given to him from around the world. The whole thing is absolutely amazing. If you ever get to come out to Southern CA, definitely put the Maloof home on your list of things to see. 

Martin


----------



## JohnU

Beautiful work!  I would keep it too.  Way too many hours of sanding involved. Great looking shop also.  I see you have a couple of tools. lol


----------



## David Keller

That's fantastic!  The Maloof style rocker has always been a favorite of mine, and you've done a wonderful job with this one.  Let me know if you get one finished for sale...  I might be interested.


----------



## KenBrasier

WOW!!! That we way beyond awesome......


----------



## LandfillLumber

Fantastic I like that you book matched the back slats.That is a work of art,beautiful.Thanks for sharing keep up the great work,Victor


----------



## designer

Besides the time involved, I don't have the ability to do something that intricate and beautiful.  Great Job!  Obviously not a pen or clock.  Talk about advanced......

I hate you.  Your clamps are bigger than mine.


----------



## NewLondon88

wonderful!  Clean lines .. smooth seams.. beautiful finish.
And it looks so simple!


----------



## nava1uni

Your chair is beautiful, as is your shop.  Actually I am more covetous of your shop then the chair.


----------



## Boz

The work of a true artist.  There is an old addage that you can't have to many clamps in your shop.  How many did you have to go and buy for this project?  I hope the finish is very robust with all those curves everybody is going to want to touch it.


----------



## GaryMGg

Rick,
I have a friend who just completed one of these in curly maple with walnut accents.
Yours and his are perfect compliments.
Really nice job.


----------



## Rangertrek

Outstanding work on the chair.  About how many hours are investing in that one?
Wish I had a shop big enough to even attempt something like that.


----------



## rherrell

I think it was around 150 hrs.. This was the first one so it took alot longer. I'm hoping that after I make about five I can cut the time down to about 75hrs.. The guy that showed me how to make them can make one in about 40hrs., but he's made over 300!!


----------

